

Stephen Fry: Why the Internet is such a wondrous thing - makimaki
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/7926509.stm

======
jwilliams
I did laugh - I always stumble over spelling accommodate as well...

------
jodrellblank
"The internet: Why Stephen Fry is such a wondrous thing"

(I see the fryuniversity.com domain mentioned at the end of the article
belongs to a domain squatter. Doh.)

